# Catalog Shooting



## studiotoolz (Jul 9, 2008)

Have you ever shot a catalog?  If so, how do you keep the upper left and lower right in focus?
What F stop do you use?
What type of camera?

Currently, I use a Nikon D-50 and take 3 shots, then seam them together in Photoshop.
This clearly is not the best way.
Thanks.


----------

